# nobody's lookin...



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

in the computer section,i need help,how do i burn a cd from work that i have in microsoft word? thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

DK

What are you trying to burn? Word Files or the Program?

You can copy the contents of a disc to your drive..into a folder..and then Burn that folder to a CD

Not sure if that is what you are asking or not...


----------



## fivsomwhere (Jun 10, 2006)

are you trying to copy a copyrighted cd? if so let us know


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Word files.no,just to a blank cd.


----------



## fivsomwhere (Jun 10, 2006)

you can just burn the files to a CD-RW disc after you format it of course(if its new)


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

ok thanks


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

If there aren't alot of files just e-mail them to your personal e-mail account at home.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

y r we discussing this in rc section?just throwin that out there.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

DK47 said:


> in the computer section,i need help,how do i burn a cd from work that i have in microsoft word? thanks


 
i look at the computer section from time to time.

first, do you have a cd-burning capable cd rom drive?
second, what version of windows do you run
third, what type of computer do you have, as most have burn software preinstalled.
but.... if you have an older version or windows, you can't use the built-in burn, and also if you don't have a cd-rom capable of burning, this wont work.

ill be happy to help you email me [email protected]

thanks.

ps, will a forum mod please move this thread to the computer forum? thanks.


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

The reason i posted it here was because i didn't get an answer for a couple days over there.I didn't think it would be an inconvenience to y'all over here.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I sent you an email, i hope that works. If the attatchment doesnt get thru, here is the picture. Just drag and drop the files into your cdrw drive (after you put a blank cd in), and then click on file > write these files to cd.

my cd roms is "x" , yours might be "d" or "e" accordingly.... 

good luck, email me if you have any problems. happy new year.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hope it worked... good luck and happy new year.


----------

